# \dev\disk\... disappeared after udev update [SOLVED]

## Tender

udev update from 171-r10 to 197-r3, same kernel

also the driver for the UPS disappeared : bcmxcp_usb for USB pw5110

rolled back to udev 171-r10

Is it necessary to change anything on the kernel configuration?

Thanks

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (!../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_D525_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Jan 2013 10:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/mnt/archive/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/mnt/archive/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow acpi amd64 apm bzip2 caps cracklib crypt cxx fontconfig gdbm gmp gpm iconv iproute2 ipv6 maildir mdev mmx multilib ncurses netlink nls nptl openmp pcre posix readline session sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 threads truetype udev unicode xml zlib" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias authz_host dir log_config mime rewrite unique_id vhost_alias" CURL_SSL="gnutls" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="en" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by Tender on Thu Jan 31, 2013 11:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Did you revdep-rebuild for libudev.so.0 after upgrade ?

Also, did you check if /usr/lib/udev is empty ?

----------

## Tender

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Did you revdep-rebuild for libudev.so.0 after upgrade ?

 

yes

 *Quote:*   

> Also, did you check if /usr/lib/udev is empty ?

 

/usr/lib/udev does not exists

Thanks VoidMage, this is the status of my system after the second trial of emerging udev-197-r3

I have no idea of how to proceed

----------

## VoidMage

Were there any warnings during udev build (i.e. regarding DEVTMPFS) ?

----------

## Tender

I didn't notice warning about that, this may be not enough:

cat /var/log/portage/elog/sys-fs\:udev-197-r3\:20130121-192826.log

```
WARN: postinst

Upstream has removed the persistent-cd rules

generator. If you need persistent names for these devices,

place udev rules for them in /etc/udev/rules.d.

udev-197 and newer introduces a new method of naming network

interfaces. The new names are a very significant change, so

they are disabled by default on live systems.

Please see the contents of /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules for more

information on this feature.

You need to restart udev as soon as possible to make the upgrade go

into effect.

The method you use to do this depends on your init system.

Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

  # revdep-rebuild --library '/lib64/libudev.so.0' && rm '/lib64/libudev.so.0'

LOG: postinst

For more information on udev on Gentoo, writing udev rules, and

         fixing known issues visit:

         http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

```

grep "DEVTMP" .config -A 10 -B 10

```

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

```

----------

## VoidMage

What does 'udevadm info' print for 'sd*' nodes ?

Do you have any custom udev rules ?

----------

## Tender

This is the output with udev 171, 197 is not active at the moment, I will install 197 and repost

udevadm info --query=all --name=sdb

```

P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:02:00.0/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb

N: sdb

S: disk/by-id/ata-SAMSUNG_HM501II_S24QJ9AB200537

S: disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_SAMSUNG_HM501IIS24QJ9AB200537

S: disk/by-id/wwn-0x50024e920480c587

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:02:00.0/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb

E: MAJOR=8

E: MINOR=16

E: DEVNAME=/dev/sdb

E: DEVTYPE=disk

E: SUBSYSTEM=block

E: ID_ATA=1

E: ID_TYPE=disk

E: ID_BUS=ata

E: ID_MODEL=SAMSUNG_HM501II

E: ID_MODEL_ENC=SAMSUNG\x20HM501II\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

E: ID_REVISION=2AJ10010

E: ID_SERIAL=SAMSUNG_HM501II_S24QJ9AB200537

E: ID_SERIAL_SHORT=S24QJ9AB200537

E: ID_ATA_WRITE_CACHE=1

E: ID_ATA_WRITE_CACHE_ENABLED=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_HPA=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_HPA_ENABLED=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM_ENABLED=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ENABLED=0

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ERASE_UNIT_MIN=116

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ENHANCED_ERASE_UNIT_MIN=116

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SMART=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SMART_ENABLED=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_AAM=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_AAM_ENABLED=0

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_AAM_VENDOR_RECOMMENDED_VALUE=254

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_AAM_CURRENT_VALUE=0

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PUIS=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PUIS_ENABLED=0

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_APM=1

E: ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_APM_ENABLED=0

E: ID_ATA_DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE=1

E: ID_ATA_SATA=1

E: ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN2=1

E: ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN1=1

E: ID_ATA_ROTATION_RATE_RPM=5400

E: ID_WWN=0x50024e920480c587

E: ID_WWN_WITH_EXTENSION=0x50024e920480c587

E: ID_SCSI_COMPAT=SATA_SAMSUNG_HM501IIS24QJ9AB200537

E: ID_FS_UUID=585b8905-678e-fd09-4ce2-eaa7187f3dd8

E: ID_FS_UUID_ENC=585b8905-678e-fd09-4ce2-eaa7187f3dd8

E: ID_FS_UUID_SUB=439b1e2f-9afc-3239-649e-ad3d4946db14

E: ID_FS_UUID_SUB_ENC=439b1e2f-9afc-3239-649e-ad3d4946db14

E: ID_FS_LABEL=lowpower:0

E: ID_FS_LABEL_ENC=lowpower:0

E: ID_FS_VERSION=1.2

E: ID_FS_TYPE=linux_raid_member

E: ID_FS_USAGE=raid

E: DEVLINKS=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-SAMSUNG_HM501II_S24QJ9AB200537 /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_SAMSUNG_HM501IIS24QJ9AB200537 /dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x50024e920480c587

```

----------

## Tender

this is the output with udev v.197

udevadm info --query=all --name=sdb

```
P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:02:00.0/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb

N: sdb

E: DEVNAME=/dev/sdb

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:02:00.0/ata5/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb

E: DEVTYPE=disk

E: MAJOR=8

E: MINOR=16

E: SUBSYSTEM=block
```

I have only this little persistent net rules:

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# USB device 0x2001:0x3c05 (usb)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:80:c8:3a:cf:db", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="54:04:a6:6b:39:57", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
```

----------

## VoidMage

It gets more odd...

What does '/lib/udev/ata_id --export /dev/sdb' print ?

----------

## Tender

VoidMage, thanks for the support

/lib/udev/ata_id --export /dev/sdb

```

ID_ATA=1

ID_TYPE=disk

ID_BUS=ata

ID_MODEL=SAMSUNG_HM501II

ID_MODEL_ENC=SAMSUNG\x20HM501II\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

ID_REVISION=2AJ10001

ID_SERIAL=SAMSUNG_HM501II_S24QJ9AB200537

ID_SERIAL_SHORT=S24QJ9AB200537

ID_ATA_WRITE_CACHE=1

ID_ATA_WRITE_CACHE_ENABLED=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_HPA=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_HPA_ENABLED=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM_ENABLED=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ENABLED=0

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ERASE_UNIT_MIN=116

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ENHANCED_ERASE_UNIT_MIN=116

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SMART=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SMART_ENABLED=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_AAM=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_AAM_ENABLED=0

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_AAM_VENDOR_RECOMMENDED_VALUE=254

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_AAM_CURRENT_VALUE=0

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PUIS=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PUIS_ENABLED=0

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_APM=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_APM_ENABLED=0

ID_ATA_DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE=1

ID_ATA_SATA=1

ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN2=1

ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN1=1

ID_ATA_ROTATION_RATE_RPM=5400

ID_WWN=0x50024e920480c587

ID_WWN_WITH_EXTENSION=0x50024e920480c587
```

----------

## Tender

Any other ideas?

----------

## VoidMage

Any chance it's a separate /usr problem ?

The above output suggests udev is working correctly, but for some reason it didn't run at the right time and the rule didn't get applied.

----------

## Tender

Checked the journaled file system, recompiled all without problems, no way.

This system is a "production" home router, with few core components (pppoe, aiccu, openvpn, ssh, iptables, samba, dnsmasq, nfs, upsd), installed from scratch one year ago to migrate the services from an older 32 bit Gentoo system with more than five years of great service.      

Come on, I don't believe that you (all people reading) are not able to help me. The problem is limited to a package, is reproducible (on my system) at will, back and forth. If I were a Gentoo developer I already solved the problem by myself, but I'm "only" a Gentoo user. 

I will do all the tests you will suggest me EXCEPT to start from scratch again. Is too early to do so.

Thanks

----------

## Tender

Updated from  udev-197-r3 to udev-197-r4, problem persists.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Tender wrote:*   

> Checked the journaled file system, recompiled all without problems, no way.
> 
> This system is a "production" home router, with few core components (pppoe, aiccu, openvpn, ssh, iptables, samba, dnsmasq, nfs, upsd), installed from scratch one year ago to migrate the services from an older 32 bit Gentoo system with more than five years of great service.      
> 
> Come on, I don't believe that you (all people reading) are not able to help me. The problem is limited to a package, is reproducible (on my system) at will, back and forth. If I were a Gentoo developer I already solved the problem by myself, but I'm "only" a Gentoo user. 
> ...

 

I'm only a gentoo user and not gentoo developer also, thing is, I pick my upgrades carefully, the forum is filled with udev-197 upgrade error which makes me wonder why the pkg isn't hardmasked.

you can try eudev or do what I do, stay with udev-171-r10 as long as possible.

since version 173 the whole pkg went crazy and I guess it will take some time for it to even start stabilizing again.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

People have had issues with /dev/disk missing using genkernel made initramfs, which doesn't include udev. Some got it working using dracut made initramfs, which does come with udev.

Does that have any relevance to the issue?

----------

## Tender

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> People have had issues with /dev/disk missing using genkernel made initramfs, which doesn't include udev. Some got it working using dracut made initramfs, which does come with udev.
> 
> Does that have any relevance to the issue?

 

Thanks ssuominen, I don't use genkernel and initramfs

```
title Gentoo Linux 3.6.11-gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-3.6.11 root=/dev/sda3
```

----------

## jormartr

I had some similar situation, reported on bug tracker, it is very similar to yours.

In my case, the source of the problem seemed to be the initramfs, but you have some similar problem without using it.

Do you have a similar udev debug output? To enable it, follow comment #3 on bug report.

----------

## Tender

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Tender wrote:*   Checked the journaled file system, recompiled all without problems, no way.
> 
> This system is a "production" home router, with few core components (pppoe, aiccu, openvpn, ssh, iptables, samba, dnsmasq, nfs, upsd), installed from scratch one year ago to migrate the services from an older 32 bit Gentoo system with more than five years of great service.      
> 
> Come on, I don't believe that you (all people reading) are not able to help me. The problem is limited to a package, is reproducible (on my system) at will, back and forth. If I were a Gentoo developer I already solved the problem by myself, but I'm "only" a Gentoo user. 
> ...

 

Thanks DaggyStyle,

now with v.193 I've reverted back all hard disk conf files using \dev\sd* and my software raid is up again, what is still missing is the UPS driver.

I will do more test in a new VM, I can't belive v.193 is no more capable to handle \dev\disk\..., if I get tired I will stay with v.171

And package fork confuse users always more...

----------

## VoidMage

There's an odd and a bit cryptic note in the old udev NEWS file:

 *Quote:*   

> Udev in initramfs should clean the state of the udev database
> 
> with: udevadm info --cleanup-db which will remove all state left
> 
> behind from events/rules in initramfs. If initramfs uses
> ...

 

It's for udev 168, so it should already have been in effect, but perhaps it wasn't till now.

 :Rolling Eyes:  OK, so I am grasping at straws here.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Have you seen https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-863245-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html ?

Are all of CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED, CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 and CONFIG_IDE correctly disabled in the kernel?Last edited by SamuliSuominen on Thu Jan 31, 2013 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tender

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> Have you seen https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-863245-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html ?
> 
> Are all of CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED, CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED and CONFIG_IDE correctly disabled in the kernel?

 

grep "CONFIG_SYSFS" /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

grep "CONFIG_IDE" /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I'm only a gentoo user and not gentoo developer also, thing is, I pick my upgrades carefully, the forum is filled with udev-197 upgrade error which makes me wonder why the pkg isn't hardmasked.

 

Haven't seen anything that would be an regression yet, just a lot of bad configs people have had and the threads have all ended up with "solved"

Or can you point me to an one?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Tender wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   Have you seen https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-863245-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html ?
> 
> Are all of CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED, CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 and CONFIG_IDE correctly disabled in the kernel? 
> 
> grep "CONFIG_SYSFS" /usr/src/linux/.config
> ...

 

And you are sure it's the same configuration as in the running kernel? I would trust /proc/config.gz a lot more, I don't understand why people don't use more:

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

And you haven't done anything crazy like disabling USE="kmod" in sys-fs/udev that would prevent module loading? Be sure it's enabled.

----------

## Tender

 *Quote:*   

> And you are sure it's the same configuration as in the running kernel? I would trust /proc/config.gz a lot more, I don't understand why people don't use more:
> 
> CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y
> 
> CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y
> ...

 

I do follow your hint about IKCONFIG from now on, I'm recompiling the kernel right now.

```
 equery u udev

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-fs/udev-197-r4:

 U I

 - - acl           : Adds support for Access Control Lists

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 - - gudev         : enable libudev gobject interface

 - - hwdb          : read vendor/device string database and add it to udev database

 - - introspection : Use dev-libs/gobject-introspection for introspection

 - - keymap        : map custom hardware's multimedia keys

 - - kmod          : enable udev to load kernel modules

 - - openrc        : install the OpenRC init scripts

 - - static-libs   : Build static libraries

```

But what about using USE="kmod" in udev, is it related to genkernel? 

My kernel has NO modules.

Which modules udev v.197 depend from? udev v.171 was ok with the same kernel.

(Sorry for my stupid questions, if any)

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Tender wrote:*   

> But what about using USE="kmod" in udev, is it related to genkernel? My kernel has NO modules.

 

Even if you don't use kmod or kernel modules, humour me and try it with USE="kmod" enabled, it wouldn't be the first time I'm seeing similar issues caused by the lack of it

----------

## _AxS_

 *Tender wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But what about using USE="kmod" in udev, is it related to genkernel? 
> 
> My kernel has NO modules.
> ...

 

The original post mentioned that:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also the driver for the UPS disappeared : bcmxcp_usb for USB pw5110 
> 
> 

 

This implies modules are used somewhere...?

USE="kmod" is required for any module loading support in udev-197, period.  udev will -only- load modules through a compiling against kmod and linking to libkmod.  I expect there hasn't been a whole lot of testing with udev and USE="-kmod", so it's possible that this also relates somehow to other functionality.

Anyways, to better debug this, edit /etc/conf.d/udev and turn on udev debugging.  It outputs to dmesg (not /run/udevdebug.log as it says).  If there are failures you'll see them there.

----------

## Tender

Recompiled udev with USE=kmod, recompiled kernel with IKCONFIG, reboot, /dev/disk... not present

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_SYSFS

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_IDE

# CONFIG_IDE is not set
```

```
equery u udev

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-fs/udev-197-r4:

 U I

 - - acl           : Adds support for Access Control Lists

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 - - gudev         : enable libudev gobject interface

 - - hwdb          : read vendor/device string database and add it to udev database

 - - introspection : Use dev-libs/gobject-introspection for introspection

 - - keymap        : map custom hardware's multimedia keys

 + + kmod          : enable udev to load kernel modules

 - - openrc        : install the OpenRC init scripts

 - - static-libs   : Build static libraries
```

About sys-power/nut, I think it use same a kind of "software driver" to exchange data on standard USB connections, nothing to do with kernel drivers. May be.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Tender wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  + + kmod          : enable udev to load kernel modules
> 
>  - - openrc        : install the OpenRC init scripts
> ...

 

Since you have USE="openrc" disabled I assume you are using sys-apps/systemd. Would have been nice if you had mentioned that earlier.

Or how are you starting udev if not using the up-to-date init scripts? You know that disabling USE="openrc" on a OpenRC system breaks the system, right?

----------

## _AxS_

A better question might be, could you please provide a full run-down of your systems' configuration?  what are you using for init and RC , how are you starting udev , do you have something that mounts /dev as a devtmpfs and /run as a tmpfs prior to starting udev (and other daemons), if using openrc what runlevels do you have and what's in them (especialy what is in the 'sysinit' runlevel), etc. etc..

There have been a _lot_ of changes that have recently (ie since November) been pushed to stable, and they are all assumed to have been completed and/or are working for sys-fs/udev-197 to operate properly out-of-the-box.

Since your system does seem to be non-standard via , i assume , USE="-*" in make.conf , we need to go over everything to debug this.

----------

## Tender

 *_AxS_ wrote:*   

> A better question might be, could you please provide a full run-down of your systems' configuration?  what are you using for init and RC , how are you starting udev , do you have something that mounts /dev as a devtmpfs and /run as a tmpfs prior to starting udev (and other daemons), if using openrc what runlevels do you have and what's in them (especialy what is in the 'sysinit' runlevel), etc. etc..
> 
> There have been a _lot_ of changes that have recently (ie since November) been pushed to stable, and they are all assumed to have been completed and/or are working for sys-fs/udev-197 to operate properly out-of-the-box.
> 
> Since your system does seem to be non-standard via , i assume , USE="-*" in make.conf , we need to go over everything to debug this.

 

The goal in setting USE="-*" was to have a system as lean as possible, this may have made ​​it too sensitive, or I made some great mistake during update, I will give you more details soon as I get home. ThanksLast edited by Tender on Thu Jan 31, 2013 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

USE="-*" falls quite strongly into "know what you're doing" category, as it messes up any +useflags - the above was just one of the possible ways it can fail.

----------

## Tender

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> USE="-*" falls quite strongly into "know what you're doing" category, as it messes up any +useflags - the above was just one of the possible ways it can fail.

 

OK, received.

now:

 rc-status -a

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 modules                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 mdraid                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 fsck                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 root                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 mtab                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 swap                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 tmpfiles.setup                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 swapfiles                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 procfs                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 hdparm                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 ebtables                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 ip6tables                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 net.ppp0                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 net.ppp1                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 dnsmasq                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 distccd                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 aiccu                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 openvpn.server-tcp                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 openvpn.server-udp                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 radvd                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 samba                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 smartd                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 testipchange                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 savecache                                                                                                                                                 [  stopped  ]

 killprocs                                                                                                                                                 [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                                                                                                                  [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 devfs                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 dmesg                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 rpc.statd                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

If you need specific info, please post the command to execute

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Tender wrote:*   

> OK, received.

 

As already pointed out, you are missing the udev init scripts, udev and udev-mount, caused by missing USE="openrc" flag in sys-fs/udev.  Using -* just to end up looking for help later is stupid, no offense.

----------

## Tender

Do you think emerging the following packages and adding the right init script (udev/udev-mount, but where?) is enought?

```

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-197-r4  USE="openrc* -kmod*"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-22

```

----------

## VoidMage

 *Tender wrote:*   

> Do you think emerging the following packages and adding the right init script (udev/udev-mount, but where?) is enought?
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world -p
> ...

 

Well, if you removed 'USE="-*"' and that was the only package that needed remerge, then:

a) you're lucky

b) given that udev-init-scripts come after udev, you'll likely need etc-update and a reboot to get things in order (kmod is still recommended, though if you're sure you aren't using any modules, you might do without)

----------

## Tender

No, I  get this only adding openrc use flag. I'm not lucky, if I remove -* there are tens of packages to install/reinstall.

But what about udev use flag : do I need it along with openrc?Last edited by Tender on Thu Jan 31, 2013 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tender

SOLVED

Solution tested before on a twin system with different kernel, unbootable after udev update, where I missed only CONFIG_DEVTMPFS...

Just added udev + openrc use flag (no kmod, -* is still there...) on my router, recompiled, rebooted, YESSSSSSSSSS

/dev/disk/... is here again, NUT is speaking with UPS

I THANK EVERYONE HERE for the HELP   :Cool: 

Best regards

----------

## floppymaster

 *Tender wrote:*   

> I'm not lucky, if I remove -* there are tens of packages to install/reinstall.

 

Egads!

----------

## Tender

 *floppymaster wrote:*   

>  *Tender wrote:*   I'm not lucky, if I remove -* there are tens of packages to install/reinstall. 
> 
> Egads!

 

K.I.S.S.!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle

----------

